# Character / Police Check UK



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi all, 

I understand that I have to obtain police check certificates from all countries where I lived for longer than 12 months within the last 10 years for immigration Character requirements. 

This would be Germany, UK, and Australia for me. 

Germany seems to be pretty straight forward and inexpensive. However it needs to be translated into English by a NAATI I guess. 

UK:
There are 2 different certificates
One costs GBP 10.00 the other GBP 35.00 
Is it really necessary to obtain the more expensive "Police Certificate" from ACRO?

Australia:
How do I get one? From any police station? 

I would be very grateful for some info. 

Cheers, 

Frank


----------



## FireBlade (May 7, 2012)

Franconian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I understand that I have to obtain police check certificates from all countries where I lived for longer than 12 months within the last 10 years for immigration Character requirements.
> 
> ...


I would also need the certificate from UK; issue is that I am not physically based there now ... can this certificate be requested via UK embassy? or would I have to ask someone living in UK to help? ... appreciate if anyone can share such experience


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

There is no £10 police certificate, you must obtain the ACPO certificate. It is the only check acceptable by DIAC. 
The check in aus is from the fedral police, there is a link on the DIAC page on character checks.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Franconian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I understand that I have to obtain police check certificates from all countries where I lived for longer than 12 months within the last 10 years for immigration Character requirements.
> 
> ...


Hello,
The following link should clarify your doubts with respect to UK PCC:

http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

As per the application form on the above link, you would need £35 one for UK. Below is the text from the application form:

*These notes apply to applicants wishing to obtain a visa for Australia, Belgium, Canada, New Zealand, South Africa or the United States of America*

Hope this helps.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

FireBlade said:


> I would also need the certificate from UK; issue is that I am not physically based there now ... can this certificate be requested via UK embassy? or would I have to ask someone living in UK to help? ... appreciate if anyone can share such experience


No, you don't have to be present in UK to apply for a PCC. You can apply from outside UK as well. Just make sure you have 2 address proofs which are not more than 6 months old for your current address.

More details can be found here: http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

Good Luck!!


----------



## FireBlade (May 7, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> No, you don't have to be present in UK to apply for a PCC. You can apply from outside UK as well. Just make sure you have 2 address proofs which are not more than 6 months old for your current address.
> 
> More details can be found here: http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
> 
> Good Luck!!


That's brilliant, many thanks ... by any chance you (or anybody else) won't know how to obtain such certificate from Thailand 

I have lived and worked in number of countries over last 10+ years, so it’s going to be bunch of such certificates


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

FireBlade said:


> That's brilliant, many thanks ... by any chance you (or anybody else) won't know how to obtain such certificate from Thailand
> 
> I have lived and worked in number of countries over last 10+ years, so it’s going to be bunch of such certificates


Sorry I have no clue about obtaining a PCC from Thailand. I think Google would be your best friend in this case.


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

_shel said:


> There is no £10 police certificate, you must obtain the ACPO certificate. It is the only check acceptable by DIAC.
> The check in aus is from the fedral police, there is a link on the DIAC page on character checks.


@Shel:
I would appreciate if you could include "as far as I know" in your replies. I noticed this on other threads as well. 

There is definitely a check for £10.00, but as I just found out it is not sufficient for immigration Australia: "These notes apply to applicants wishing to obtain a visa for Australia, Belgium, Canada, New Zealand, South Africa or the United States of America"
For other countries the £10 "Subject Access Form" is sufficient. 

Metropolitan Police Service - Subject access request forms

Thanks to everyone for the information and feedback.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Its not as far as I know, its a fact. Subject access has not been accepted by DIAC for close to 7 years. If you would care to read the information provided on the DIAC website it tells you where to apply for certificates for every country in the world and indicates ACPO for the UK.


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

Fair enough Shel. 

My question was: 
UK:
There are 2 different certificates
One costs GBP 10.00 the other GBP 35.00
Is it really necessary to obtain the more expensive "Police Certificate" from ACRO?

I just wanted to confirm if the cheaper one which is also easier to obtain was accepted by DIAC. It's a forum here after all...

Your reply was: 
There is no £10 police certificate, you must obtain the ACPO certificate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Franconian said:


> Fair enough Shel.
> 
> My question was:
> UK:
> ...


 And again, there is no £10 certificate. A subject access request is merely a print out of any information about you held on the police national computer. It includes arrests, investigations, convictions, on the spot fines, cautions, motoring offences and points.

ACPO is a certificate bearing your photograph, addresses and either TRACE, NO TRACE otr NO LIVE TRACE and a list of convictions if any that are unspent. It does not list arrests, investigations, points or on the spot fines.

This page shows you what is and is not acceptable and a list of where to get your certificate from each country. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/


----------

